
Dean Allen, R.I.P - p11g
https://forum.textpattern.io/viewtopic.php?id=48295
======
p11g
From Om Malik: [https://om.co/2018/01/18/dean-allen-rest-in-
peace/](https://om.co/2018/01/18/dean-allen-rest-in-peace/)

------
p11g
From Daring Fireball:
[https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/dean_allen](https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/dean_allen)

